# Pickles



## mr drinky (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you pickle things? I (relatively) often make refrigerator pickles using these Food&Wine suggestions. 

Personally, I like curried asparagus pickles. I also made some ginger pickled radishes this last summer using heirloom radishes from the farmers' market. Justin0505 sliced them really thin and mentioned they would go well with sushi, and I thought so too. 

There must be some kick-butt pickle recipes out there. 

k.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2011)

I usually have some tsukemono in the refrigerator, broccoli stems and cucumber are in the jar this week. I started based on this recipe.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 13, 2011)

I've only done a few B&B pickles and Chile Pickles but enjoy doing them about once a year


----------



## crizq0 (Nov 13, 2011)

I pickle cauliflower and mini cucumbers. Used this recipe with rice wine vinegar from the momofuku cook book. Tastes pretty good.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 13, 2011)

i pickle cauliflower, carrots, jalapenos and chipotles for a vegetable escabeche


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 14, 2011)

The wife does small cucumbers, and also cherry tomatoes with garlic. Her mom does apples with cabbage.


----------



## cnochef (Nov 14, 2011)

Haven't gotten into pickles yet, I'm still obsessed with canning jams, jellies and tomatoes. I think I might do some pickled cherry bomb peppers next year though. I also make a wicked rhubarb chutney. I miss my grandma's mustard pickles terribly, she used to mix yellow wax beans, baby cucumbers, pearl onions and cauliflower. 

I love having homemade preserves on homemade biscuits, bread or scones as a weekend treat. I don't use pectin because of the cost and I like my jams and jellies more natural and with less sugar. I bought Christine Ferber's book Mes Confitures last summer and it changed my technique forever!


----------



## Kyle (Nov 14, 2011)

My dad makes pickled garlic and it's really great. What I love is that he gets sweet garlic from his buddy with an organic pickle farm so you don't get that super strong garlic flavor that doesn't want to leave your mouth. You can just pop those little suckers like candy.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Nov 16, 2011)

My fiancée and I pickle red onions, Anaheim peppers, jalapeños and do a b&b pickle. No matter how hard we try though, we haven't had much success with creating plain old dill pickles.


----------



## GLE1952 (Nov 18, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> The wife does small cucumbers, and also cherry tomatoes with garlic. Her mom does apples with cabbage.



WildBoar, any chance of getting that cherry tomatoes with garlic recipe?


----------

